# good appitite suppressant?



## Tha Don (Sep 14, 2005)

hi, could anyone recommend a good appitite suppressant for me? and prefrably one that won't give me a stimulant effect such as eph or caff


----------



## mysteriousfella (Sep 14, 2005)

mysterious' mystery pill


----------



## njc (Sep 14, 2005)

Smoke a ton of refer while bulking- you can eat almost nonstop

Quit smoking during cutting. If youve grown any type of tolerance to the drug you will find that you will have very little if any appetite up to two weeks after discontinuation of use

People prally think Im joking but this has to be the best way to manipulate your appetite condusive to your current goals


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 14, 2005)

Or Lipo-6 is okay... I dunno what you guys think, lol...


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 14, 2005)

synephrine is a good appetite suppressant for me.  (cheap too)

it doesn't give me any "boost" or energy the way other fat burner products do and i'm not sure that i would even call it a fat burner.  but it does suppress appetite.  if that's all you want - check it out.  if you want a traditional fat burner you can still add synephrine to the stack.

bulk nutrition sells syneburn by primaforce for only about $14.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 14, 2005)

If you hurry you can get some ephedrine/caffeine/synephrine for 14 bucks.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 14, 2005)

but he mentioned not wanting stimulant effect.  (but helluva good thing to mention for the rest of us!   )


----------



## Arnold (Sep 14, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> hi, could anyone recommend a good appitite suppressant for me? and prefrably one that won't give me a stimulant effect such as eph or caff



www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=1957


----------



## chris2489 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hoodia


----------



## Arnold (Sep 14, 2005)

chris2489 said:
			
		

> Hoodia



Lean Fuel XP has a 1,000mg's of Hoodia per serving.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 15, 2005)

is Hoodia something that some people respond to and others don't?  i've heard some people rave and rave about it and others say they noticed absolutely nothing.  do you think it's a hoodia quality issue or a responder/non responder sort of thing?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 15, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> is Hoodia something that some people respond to and others don't?  i've heard some people rave and rave about it and others say they noticed absolutely nothing.  do you think it's a hoodia quality issue or a responder/non responder sort of thing?



yes, some respond some do not, as far as a quality issue I think you have that with all supps, some will use higher quality raw materials than others.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 16, 2005)

I like the looks of the stimulant free Lean Fuel whatchamadoodler


----------

